# fuel pump



## giggles5 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey folks

my newly purchased 674 is going great 

The only issue is that there is a dripping leak 
from the fuel pump... im told that it is likely to be
a O ring that is perished/broken... 

anyone have/had a similar problem??


----------

